
Is Private Equity Having Its Minsky Moment? - erentz
https://mattstoller.substack.com/p/is-private-equity-having-its-minsky
======
naveen99
Private equity is not the only leveraged game in town. Residential mortgages,
banks, corporations, governments... everyone is leveraged.

